# My Stellar City Sims 2



## Photographiend

"Stellar City" is another town I created. It houses 4 different alien species some having crash landed and others on a rescue mission. I designed the structures and the skins you will see. Also gave each species unique physical characteristics to distinguish them, back stories and a brief bio. 

The first is 

*"The Sparlatians"*






The Sparlatians are a Warrior Humaniod Species from the Planet Sparlat. 

This particular colony is what remains of a group of interstellar pirates sent on a scouting mission to find a new home world before theirs becomes an uninhabitable wasteland. 

While on mission gathering information about this planet they stumbled across another group of interseallar explorers and engaged them in battle. Unfortuantely they took heavy damage and crash landed in this town. 

Now stranded with their com systems having suffered irrepairable damage, they find themselves running on what little resources they have and are faced with the reality that, lacking the numbers to achieve world domonation, they may have to find work and attempt to integrate into mankind. 

*The Solaris Compound*




The Solaris Compound houses the leaders of this Sparlatian colony. In the Sparlatian species only Leaders and Breeders are permitted to reproduce. 

*The Burster Compound*




Walls down to give you an idea of the layout. 


The Burster Compound houses a group of Sparlatian Breeders. Chosen for their heightened intellegence and beauty their sole purpose is to populate their species. 


*Starling Compound*




The Starling Compound houses a group of Sparlatian crew members. 

*

*


----------



## Photographiend

*"Xavanian"
*




Xavanains are a peaceful humanoid species from the planet Xavania. 

This colony is what remains of a group of interstellar explorers that were shot down by a hostile alien species. 

They  have sold all their precious stones and metals to get by while they  wait for a rescue ship to respond to their distress signal. But as time  goes on they start to realize they may need to find jobs and try to  adapt to life on this planet. All the while, living with a looming  concern that the hostiles may have also crash landed here. 

*Earthling Quarters*




Walls down to give you an idea of the layout. 


The Earthling household houses the two families of Xavanian explorers responsible for manning this expedition through the cosmos. 



*Bipedal Quarters*




Walls down


Com Room (both building have this room. It is the top floor)


The Bipedal compound houses some of the crew members from the exploration mission.


----------



## Photographiend

*"Starchildren and Illuminations"* 



This is a colony of 2 humanoid species from the same planet. 

The *Starchildren*, 

known for their skin that resembles a stary night sky and 

the *Illuminations*, 

whose skin is snowy white and almost glows. 

While passing through the solar system they picked up a distress beacon stating, "Our ship was ambushed by a warrior ship. We have taken heavy damage and crash landed in a little town. Please be on high alert warriors may have followed us here." After this they took landing  hoping to aid the stranded aliens. 

To their surprise they found quite the mix of species occupying this little town. Now to figure which was responsible for the signal they received. In the mean time they have taken a liking to this lush little planet and have decided they may just stay a while. 

*Starchild Household*


Left the roof off to show off interior structure. 


Walls down to give you an idea of the layout.


*Luminous Household*




Walls down to give you an idea of the layout.


----------



## rexbobcat

Seeing this just made me long even more for The Sims 4, especially after the infinitely disappointing Sim City reboot.


----------



## Photographiend

I only just got Sims 3. I am surprised they are releasing another one already. The down side to the newer version is that there is so much more you can do, I honestly don't want to sit around designing towns even though all the designing tools are way more user friendly... if you could call that a down side...


----------



## unpopular

The "compound" reminds me of a prison I built that my wife populated with a dominatrix who would find men around town to enslave.


----------

